# Cheap Tools To Get The Case Open



## GoNz0 (Aug 23, 2011)

my vostoks still running fast, wndering if anyones got any cheap kit off ebay to open the screw on back, i have seen a cheap adjustable 3 point case tool on the bay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Watch-Back-Case-Cover-Opener-Wrench-Remover-Tool-Set-/280756457801?pt=UK_Jewellery_Watches_WatchAccessories_SpareParts_SM&hash=item415e639149

wonder if its worth a punt rather than sending it to get adjusted again.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Can't really go wrong for Â£3.59 including postage from HK, can you? 

But you should first try to open the back with one of these...much safer and usually very successful :yes::

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Super-Sticky-Screw-Watch-Back-Case-Opener-Ball-/270841707016?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3f0f6c7a08#ht_1779wt_1139


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

They just got cheaper Paul just bought one for Â£1 36p posted so an even better price.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

As an aside, if you have any "gaffa" or Duct Tape about teh house, make a ball of that inside out so that the sticky side is outwards, and try that as a one-off emergency back remover. Works a lot of the time! :yes:


----------



## Rob_Rs2000 (Oct 31, 2011)

mel said:


> As an aside, if you have any "gaffa" or Duct Tape about teh house, make a ball of that inside out so that the sticky side is outwards, and try that as a one-off emergency back remover. Works a lot of the time! :yes:


I have done the same with a double sided sticky pad. Stick one side to a clean area of work bench, stick the watch back on top and turn the watch case. Worked a treat.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Rob_Rs2000 said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > As an aside, if you have any "gaffa" or Duct Tape about teh house, make a ball of that inside out so that the sticky side is outwards, and try that as a one-off emergency back remover. Works a lot of the time!
> ...


Did this exact same thing with duck tape round a squash ball, worked too. The case back on my Amphibia is too tight for this though which is an annoyance as over the last few months it has really picked up the pace and needs regualting down a bit - an unusal development as I hear they normallty start fast and then bed in. Still the back has got to come off as the hour hand lags at midnight.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

I also as well as my tools use a big ball of sticky tac (blue tac thats white lol) works a treat on most backs :thumbsup:


----------



## GoNz0 (Aug 23, 2011)

zed4130 said:


> I also as well as my tools use a big ball of sticky tac (blue tac thats white lol) works a treat on most backs :thumbsup:


already tried tape but its an outer ring with a fixed middle piece thats got more surface area than the ring, also on bloody tight with it being a divers watch.


----------



## GoNz0 (Aug 23, 2011)

GoNz0 said:


> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> > I also as well as my tools use a big ball of sticky tac (blue tac thats white lol) works a treat on most backs :thumbsup:
> ...


ahh a result, just found some double sided foam tape and stuck it to the table, off in seconds


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

GoNz0 said:


> GoNz0 said:
> 
> 
> > zed4130 said:
> ...


Good effort mate - I couldn't seem to get any purchase on the actual retaining outer ring with it being submerged below the case back.

I think I'd be a little concerned at being able to tighten again without a jaxa style tool personally, as my Amphibia is my 'wet watch' and so I'd want to preserve it's water resistance..

edit: out of interest is this related to your regulating a 2432 post? Guessing that must be one of the Vostok Europe models. Interested as I didn't know they used the same technique for holding the caseback in place and compressing the gasket..


----------



## GoNz0 (Aug 23, 2011)

yeh its the ekranoplan, its a one piece back with glass window (i got confused), unlike the anchar i just got thats got a ring and tab located pressure plate.

tbh if it does get wet it will be in a bucket of water so i think it will be ok wanging it back stuck to the table, i have a picture of where it should be, if i cant get it all the way back i will buy a tool.

should i take a watch on holiday it will be the anchar as thats not been messed with, the ekranoplans a everyday watch i wear to work so its got its share of dings and marks hence me having a bash at it. if all else fails its off back to stephen for a proper setup!


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

GoNz0 said:


> yeh its the ekranoplan, its a one piece back with glass window (i got confused), unlike the anchar i just got thats got a ring and tab located pressure plate.
> 
> tbh if it does get wet it will be in a bucket of water so i think it will be ok wanging it back stuck to the table, i have a picture of where it should be, if i cant get it all the way back i will buy a tool.
> 
> should i take a watch on holiday it will be the anchar as thats not been messed with, the ekranoplans a everyday watch i wear to work so its got its share of dings and marks hence me having a bash at it. if all else fails its off back to stephen for a proper setup!


thanks mate for the info


----------

